# LOWRIDAZ & 38 TIMEZ JAPANESE MAGAZINES TOPIC MARCH 2013 ISSUE AVAILABLE!!



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

LOWRIDAZ 
$28 PRIORITY MAIL SHIPPED PAYMENT AS GIFT
$29 PRIORITY MAIL SHIPPED NORMAL PAYPAL PAYMENT
paypal is [email protected]
DISCOUNT FOR MULTIBLE PURCHASE BUYERS

ANY ISSUE 
ISSUE # 16 JANUARY 2013









ISSUE #15 NOVEMBER 2012









ISSUE # 14 SEPTEMBER 2012








ISSUE # 13 JULY 2012








ISSUE # 12 MAY 2012









ISSUE #11 MARCH 2012









ISSUE #10 JANUARY 2012


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

NEWEST ISSUE #16
MARCH 2013
LOWRIDAZ 
$28 PRIORITY MAIL SHIPPED PAYMENT AS GIFT
$29 PRIORITY MAIL SHIPPED NORMAL PAYPAL PAYMENT
paypal is [email protected]
DISCOUNT FOR MULTIBLE PURCHASE BUYERS
ready to ship today!!


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

lowridaz 
issue #9 november 2011









lowridaz 
issue #8 july 2011









lowridaz
#7 may 2011


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

thanks ruban


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

i have a bunch of these lowrder magazine posters
$3 for $15 shipped
2006


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

Anybody need hydraulics , wire wheels or car parts???

i been selling japanese lowrider magazines longer then anybody on this site!!


If so let me know, I carry a full line of new & used hydraulics & wire wheels

If you dont already know who I am or what I'm about, my names Tim and I'm located in the orlando area of central, fl. Ask around if your unsure I have a great reputation from Orlando all the way to Miami.

hydraulics I carry..
powerballs, cylinders, dumps, pumps , motors , springs, switchboxes, fittings, hoses, solenoids, ect. (eveything is in stock, available when you swing thru)

wire wheels I carry..
I have complete sets of wheels available in 13 or 14 with 72 or 100 spokes, and also sell spinners, adaptors, wheel tools, and hammers (in stock, available when you swing thru)



I also stock 155 80 r13 & 170 75 R14 white wall tires (again in stock, available when you swing thru)

I also have new and used E&G classics grills and continental kits available all the time (in stock, available when you swing thru)

last but not least I also have a huge amount of parts for g-body's impala's and cadillac's..I carry...
90 front clips, rockers, moldings, grills, bumpers, and fenders along with other mics parts (if i dont have it I normally can get it)


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

thanks lonnie.. sent it out


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

2012 38 TIMEZ " SPECAL EDITION" 
RELEASED FEBRUARY 2013
$45 PRIORITY MAIL SHIPPED PAYMENT AS GIFT
$47 PRIORITY MAIL SHIPPED NORMAL PAYPAL PAYMENT
paypal is [email protected]
DISCOUNT FOR MULTIBLE PURCHASE BUYERS
ready to ship today


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

i just found these magazines $10each

custom lowriding
JAPANESE MAGAZINE
december 2007
$10









custom lowriding
$10 
JAPANESE MAGAZINE
december 2006








custom lowriding
$10
JAPANESE MAGAZINE
january 2008









amg calender (lowriders) $10 shipped
street customs calender /posters (2005) $10 shipped










low times calendar 2002 ( texas lowriders) $20 shipped (it is a largerer size one)









lowrider calender $13 shipped (impala & lowriders)


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

crusin ( JAPAN) HOTROD MAGAZINE
$12 SHIPPEDl
FEB 2009










NOPI & PERFORMANE SOUND
2007 
$7 SHIPPED










CUSTOM LOWRIDING ( JAPANESE MAGAZINE)
MARCH 2007
$15 SHIPPED









LOwrider magazine
january 2001
$8 shipped









wrider magazine
april 2010
$8 shipped









best low hotrod paint book
$10 shipped









lowrider
magazine
june 2001
$8 shipped


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

get them while they are availabe


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

more added see page #1


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

bump


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

new may 2013 #18 issue availaible


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

Friday bump , lmk if I can help you with anything


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

bump


----------



## OGCARTOON (Mar 11, 2013)

You still have these?


----------

